

What Night Sky Photographs Will Look Like Over the Next 7 Billion Years - siavosh
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/06/01/what-photos-of-the-night-sky-will-look-like-over-the-next-7-billion-years/

======
stewie2
can earth survive during the next 7 billion years?

